
Uniquely Canadian Stock Photography from CIRA - dbelson
https://cira.ca/stock-images
======
apacheCamel
There is something amazing about stock photography that I always enjoy. Some
of the situations the models are in are just absurd. I would love to know what
the person responsible for coming up with the scenes is thinking. It seems
CIRA really went above and beyond here.

~~~
joshspankit
This is just a Canadian layman’s view, but I suspect it was something like
“What’s with those ridiculous stock images that keep getting made? Always such
unrealistic scenarios...” “Hey, you know... We could probly do something about
that...” “You read my mind, but also let’s put Canadian stuff in ridiculous
ways.” “Ooo yeah, a real pastiche!” “It’s really more of a parody, but call it
whatever you like.”

------
paulgb
For non-Canadians, CIRA is the registration authority of Canada's TLD (.ca)

------
jszymborski
Oh dear... far nicer than this would have been stock photos which are
noticeably in Canadian cities. Couple laughing outside Atwater/Kensington
market over a chocolatine/timbits, person working on laptop with Capilano
bridge in sight, something about a rodeo?

But yah... we can pretend "holding an axe in a conference room" is super
relatable/useful :P

~~~
Mountain_Skies
Everything you listed is already highly represented when it comes to Canada.
Let the rest of the country have a second of attention and you might discover
why they despise urbanites so much. Toronto, Calgary, and Vancouver already
have enough attention as it is. Not everything has to be about them.

~~~
sbarre
Geez, does everything have to be turned into "us vs. them"?

Please tell me more about how you "despise" me for living in a city, complete
stranger who knows nothing about me.

This is a fun Saturday thread, is this really the place to grind your axe?
(see what I did there?)

------
kstenerud
Oh good! Being an expat, one pet peeve of mine is how people tend to freak out
whenever I bring my axe to the office. With these, I can politely nudge them
to rectify their cultural intolerance :)

------
herodotus
There should be a picture of someone getting complex surgery without having to
pay a single cent.

------
chiefalchemist
> Seriously, these are free? Yup, like health care or love.

That's just genius.

------
nogabebop23
sure these are stereotypes but so many Canadian stereotypes are good ones -
let's lean in!

------
bransonf
I guess you could say they’re discussing hockey-stick growth in those
businesses meetings...

------
mooncake
Uniquely Canadian stereo types

~~~
gpm
No igloos yet, I'm disappointed.

~~~
CoolGuySteve
When I was growing up a guy on my street had a dog sled and people would drive
their snowmobiles to high school.

Sad to see that my culture is not represented here.

------
asmosoinio
These are brilliant, I hope companies or other organizations from other
countries follow suite.

------
gumby
I don't know about the moose...I encountered one up in Atikaki and, well, I
wished I was anywhere but there (luckily he ignored me). Playing basketball
with a moose is just foolish.

------
jasoneckert
These pictures are funny because some of the stereotypes are true. For
example, those lumberjack shirts from Marks Work Warehouse are total chick
magnets here in Ontario.

------
buboard
i can see this becoming commonplace. Instead of paying for stock photos ,
being paid to use them , with product placement.

~~~
achow
Like what Unsplash did?

 _Introducing Unsplash for Brands. A new model for imagery and brand
building._

[https://medium.com/unsplash/introducing-unsplash-for-
brands-...](https://medium.com/unsplash/introducing-unsplash-for-
brands-3b60d1b4ad0c)

~~~
notatoad
huh, that's pretty clever. I wondered how unsplash was going to monetize.

------
rcaught
I would like to see him holding a BlackBerry, but I think we all understand
the reality.

------
flamtap
Only thing missing is a Mountie writing someone a traffic ticket.

------
mizzao
Free "like healthcare"... sigh.

------
kenned3
As a Canadian i find these pictures weird.

It seems to imply that women outnumber men yet statistics canada indicates
this is not the case?

Lumberjack guy and two women Lone female hockey player Women drinking beer

We dont need to take opportunity to push a political message, sometimes we
just have stock photos without careful screening to meet some agenda.

~~~
klyrs
Look, bub, they've got ketchup chips, poutine, canadian tuxedos, business
meetings about the maple syrup reserve... are you gonna complain about the
anatomical inaccuracy of the moose, too?

Otoh...

I'm not really sure why this got posted to HN... it's just a dumb joke. My gf
sent me this gallery of butt-shaped mushrooms... are we posting those here
now?

edit: come on folks, I'm not posting that here, you know how to search the
internet

~~~
endorphone
CIRA's humorous and rather interesting marketing campaign is kind of
interesting in the tech sphere, especially to Canadians.

